# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  UniKey - bộ gõ tiếng Việt được sử dụng phổ biến nhất

## CNC PRO

UniKey là bộ gõ tiếng Việt được sử dụng phổ biến nhất, gọn nhẹ, thông minh, dễ sử dụng, nhiều tính năng, miễn phí và tương thích với mọi phiên bản Windows (Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP/2000/NT).

- Nguồn: unikey.vn
- Bản quyền: miễn phí

----------


## nhimdinh

unikey phổ biến mà hữu ích lém
cám ơn nhìu

----------

